# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Depressie, eetstoornis en clomipramine

## Isadora

Hallo allemaal,
Ik heb al jaren last van depressie, de laatste maanden is het echt afzien.
Ik heb al heel wat middelen geprobeerd en mijn behandelaar opperde een TCA, Nortriptyline of Clomipramine.
Van Clomipramine lees ik dat het als enige ook werkt op angst en dwang. Dat zou goed uitkomen, want ik heb ook een eetstoornis. 
MAAR!
Clomipramine staat bekend als enorme dikmaker. Ik ben de afgelopen tijd veel aangekomen om een gezond gewicht te bereiken. Nu hoeft er niets meer bij dus ik wil geen gram aankomen van nieuwe pillen. Dit maakt me erg angstig om een nieuw middel te gaan proberen. Nortriptyline schijnt minder bijwerkingen te geven, maar staat weer niet bekend als werkzaam tegen angst en dwang.
Ik weet niet goed wat ik wil. De depressie is heel zwaar, ik wil graag dat het wat opklaart. Maar aankomen overleef ik niet (klinkt heel dramatisch maar zo voelt anorexia voor mij). Wat zijn jullie ervaringen met deze medicijnen? Zijn er toevallig meer mensen met een eetstoornis en een (zware) depressie?
Groetjes van Isadora

----------

